# An introduction, me and the family



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi, my name is Ryan. I am deaf and 24 years old. I work in HVAC and live by myself in the Bay Area California, but I intend to move up north in the next few years. I would like to introduce you to my family, and share a little bit of my life so far with them, if no one minds. And I will look forward to any advice I will need in the future from you guys.

First, this is me.










This is my cat, Lucky. I adopted her when she was 3 months old. She is 15 years old now. Two years ago, she had an Acute Kidney Failure. I spent thousands to bring her back to health. The vets wanted her to be euthanized but I took a gamble and she recovered wonderfully. Her CRE was 14.5 for those who knows what it means.










And here is my dog, Ollie.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Those three pictures were taken on a hike into Desolation Wilderness, Lake Tahoe. We were there for four days.










Sleeping lazily at home.










I wholeheartedly support animal abuse!

I kid. Me and my brother were laughing about this shot because it looks so horrible. It was a in-between shot while we were playing with him, no dogs were harmed in the making of this picture. I didn't see this picture until two days ago when I was looking through them. Me and my brother could not stop laughing at this picture.

EDIT: Just to make sure people don't think I'm serious LOL, here's the pic I was trying to take when I got that instead.


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey there, i love your pooch, my favorite are the arctic breeds, and i think he is absolutly stunning, i live in southern cali also! Glad to finally meet someone from here! Hope you learn alot and have fun here on dogforums!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Welcome to the forums, Ryan! You have gorgeous animals and it looks like both you and Ollie like to send time outdoors - which is great!

I'm glad to hear of Lucky's recovery - she truly is one lucky cat.

Hope to see more of you around, as well as more pictures of your lovely pets .

ETA: I love the blooper shot. It reminds me of the many scrap shots I get when taking animal photos. I guess that’s what makes it fun though.


----------



## stalk (Jun 11, 2007)

Nice dog! I love Siberians as well!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

I will try but I am not good at using the internet yet.

Yes we spend a lot of time outdoors. I hike between 15 to 30 miles each day. My favorite time is the winter, I go where the snow is and hike there. It is harder and more dangerous but I have been doing it for nine years. Backpack is much heavier. 120 pounds for 5 days. Yikes!

But nothing more serene than the absolute silence (because I'm deaf), the pure white snow with not a trace of life in sight, getting up and knowing there is many more painful miles ahead of you. It is wonderful to me. Waking up to a hazy sunrise, you are guessing, as it is lost in the clouds, breathing in the fresh, cold (below freezing) air, then drinking a cup of hot coca.

I will upload pictures someday. But these pictures were taken a few weeks ago with him. Desolation Wilderness is wonderful but too crowded at times this time of the year. I can't wait for winter where nobody hikes! But crazy men like me! Haha!

He is a Siberian Husky. Thanks for responding!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

You've got great looking animals. I bet Ollie loves the hiking outdoors. Mahalo my Malamute/Corgi mix would by no mean make it, but I think would love the thought. 

Welcome to the fourm and I hope to see more of your posts around DF.

Merrit


----------



## cvcraven (Jun 20, 2007)

Beautiful pets! Welcome to Dog Forum.


----------



## stalk (Jun 11, 2007)

(Sorry, I keep using my co-workers computer.)


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

That last pic is my favorite!  Do you do alot of hiking with your dog?


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

what a cute poochie!! I love huskys!! Welcome to DF!


----------



## tsorcus (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi Ryan,

Ollie and Lucky are lovely. I love huskies, they have such nice friendly eyes.

I'm glad that Lucky recovered from the kidney failure, I had to put my cat to sleep due to the same issue, she was only 12... Now I have a house full of young animals (two five month old kittens, their mother and a nearly year old dog), but I still miss her.


----------



## Crazy for Collies (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww, Lucky and Ollie are just so darn cute!!! Lucky is a great name for your cat, it's true too!


----------



## Shih-tzuLover (Oct 3, 2007)

Awww, Ollie is gorgeous =)
Your cat is really cute too...youve got some lovely pets


----------



## SammyDog (May 21, 2007)

Wow, you have a nice looking dog


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Thank you all.

tsorcus, I'm sorry to hear about your cat. It is a very hard decision. I had to decide whether to euthanize her at 13 or do a very costly attempt at helping her recover involving a LOT of fluids. $4000 later, and 8 days later, she recovered almost overnight. She was very very lucky. I had to give her Sub-Q fluids twice a day for nearly a year. She doesn't need them anymore though, for the time being.

Durbkat, yes I hike with him a lot. I have logged 2,074 miles so far this year. I am hoping to break the 2,500 mark because my last record is 2,418 miles two years ago. But 430 miles in two months will be hard since I have no vacation time left. The outdoors is a wonderful place to be.


----------



## SammyDog (May 21, 2007)

RBark said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> tsorcus, I'm sorry to hear about your cat. It is a very hard decision. I had to decide whether to euthanize her at 13 or do a very costly attempt at helping her recover involving a LOT of fluids. $4000 later, and 8 days later, she recovered almost overnight. She was very very lucky. I had to give her Sub-Q fluids twice a day for nearly a year. She doesn't need them anymore though, for the time being.
> 
> Durbkat, yes I hike with him a lot. I have logged 2,074 miles so far this year. I am hoping to break the 2,500 mark because my last record is 2,418 miles two years ago. But 430 miles in two months will be hard since I have no vacation time left. The outdoors is a wonderful place to be.


I cant hit that on my car


----------



## Wiggle_Butt (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome Pics and a nice crew you got.


----------



## madkad (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi very nice pictures 

Do you mind me asking what is wrong with Ollie's eye?

I think I read the whole thread but might have mist you saying, also Ollie is very nice


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi! You can find some more pictures of him in my other thread, "A Good Dog..." which I posted today.

There is nothing wrong with his eyes. It is called Heterochromia, where the dog/human/cat/etc have two different colored eyes. It is very common in Siberian Huskies and not linked to any illnesses.

Thanks!


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

RBark said:


> Hi! You can find some more pictures of him in my other thread, "A Good Dog..." which I posted today.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with his eyes. It is called Heterochromia, where the dog/human/cat/etc have two different colored eyes. It is very common in Siberian Huskies and not linked to any illnesses.
> 
> Thanks!


i think its very appealing! Having to colored eyes, they look cool on Aussies too!


----------



## Chicalen1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice looking animals you can tell you love them very much.

Amanda


----------



## madkad (Sep 13, 2007)

RBark said:


> Hi! You can find some more pictures of him in my other thread, "A Good Dog..." which I posted today.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with his eyes. It is called Heterochromia, where the dog/human/cat/etc have two different colored eyes. It is very common in Siberian Huskies and not linked to any illnesses.
> 
> Thanks!



are I see thank you for explaining this  we learn somthing every day


----------

